# Would you do this with all of your doilies you?



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I am not sure where this is suppose to go. But I would like everyone who makes doilies (knitted or crocheted) to see what they are doing with old doilies. 

This is my opinion is if I my girls did this-- I would cry. And tell them that they take a long time to make and so when I see that they are used for something like this--it breaks my heart! I found the picture so I will post it on here, too. It is off of pinterest. You can go on pinterest and type in "doily art" to see what you can do with doilies. 

I can see them putting them in a frame to preserve them.... but this.......

Tell me what you think of this? I really want to know if I am the only one who thinks this is terrible!!!!! 

My Mom made a lot of my doilies and I have made quite a few myself and I would never do this. My Mom took paper ones (or made paper ones) and she would make cards out of them. But not this!

Thank you for looking and for your opinion! Sandi


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Isn't this better than sending to a charity shop ? If they are out of fashion at least they have been used and looked at .


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I would never do this with the beloved doilies I have from my grandmother.

However, there is an antique store nearby that has hundreds of handmade doilies and blankets and quilts, etc. It breaks my heart to see these heirlooms sitting in an unwanted pile. I think it would be great to create some art from them. No one buys them so they are very inexpensive. 

Great idea!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Since most of us do not use doilies for their intended use anymore I think it is a wonderful way to display family heirlooms. Better than sitting in a drawer where no one can appreciate them.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

My vote, don't cut up the doilies! Vintage is in, just use them.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

yes, at least they are being displayed and all can see them.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I think this is a really good idea.


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

I saw on pinterest someone took a bunch of beautiful doilies and made them into a wedding dress. It was gorgeous! I think anything to show off the workmanship is a good thing.

http://giacanali.com/blog/2010/05/jillian-daxs-romantic-handmade-everything-california-mountain-elopement/


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> Since most of us do not use doilies for their intended use anymore I think it is a wonderful way to display family heirlooms. Better than sitting in a drawer where no one can appreciate them.


What is the OP pic? A place mat. I think it's very creative and beautiful Re-habbed doilies.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> What is the OP pic? A place mat. I think it's very creative and beautiful Re-habbed doilies.


I think it may be wall art.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> I think it may be wall art.


Ok so no different than taking an old sweater and repurposing it. Or cutting up perfectly good material and sewing it back together for a quilt.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I, for one, would be interested in hearing ideas on how to repurpose doilies. I still use the ones my grandmother and I have made over the years as they are intended. 

However, as stated previously, I would love to create something from the ones at the local antique store. For one thing, my daughter is very very interested in the frilly Victorian era designs and would be thrilled to receive something made from repurposed doilies.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Ok so no different than taking an old sweater and repurposing it. Or cutting up perfectly good material and sewing it back together for a quilt.


I am not sure these were cut up it looks like maybe the doilies are overlapping in more of a collage fashion.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

mattie cat said:


> I am not sure these were cut up it looks like maybe the doilies are overlapping in more of a collage fashion.


That is my observation, as well.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

In the picture above, none of the beautiful doilies look cut or harmed. If it's something one can pick up at a thrift shop & make use of them, then all the work that went into them is not wasted. The picture is beautiful & much better use than stuffing in a drawer or throwing away. At least they are framed & displayed for their beauty. My opinion only.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the doilies my Grams made. I also love this work of art.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Look at this great idea!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

romagica said:


> Look at this great idea!!


Love that too!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

romagica said:


> Look at this great idea!!


That is gorgeous. Do you think the are encased in embroidery hoops?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> That is gorgeous. Do you think the are encased in embroidery hoops?


Looks like it. Look closely you'll see the tightening piece on them.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

mattie cat said:


> That is gorgeous. Do you think the are encased in embroidery hoops?


That's what it looks like to me. I'm imagining where I could put this.

So many great ideas!

http://dishfunctionaldesigns.blogspot.com/2012/05/vintage-lace-doilies-upcycled-and.html


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> That is gorgeous. Do you think the are encased in embroidery hoops?


Yes, you can see the little outside screws on some of them. Looks like they have been painted, though, and not a bad idea. I think this is prettier than the other picture of the wall hanging, but the items are used and that was the idea, wasn't it? Mine are all packed away and I may get them out and do something with them having seen this - when I have someplace to put/hang them. As long as they are not damaged, I think you can do whatever you like with them. I don't think my grandmother would mind my using them any way that I enjoyed them. I still use one or two around the house under a lamp or vase.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Spreuss said:


> I am not sure where this is suppose to go. But I would like everyone who makes doilies (knitted or crocheted) to see what they are doing with old doilies.
> 
> This is my opinion is if I my girls did this-- I would cry. And tell them that they take a long time to make and so when I see that they are used for something like this--it breaks my heart! I found the picture so I will post it on here, too. It is off of pinterest. You can go on pinterest and type in "doily art" to see what you can do with doilies.
> 
> ...


I used to crochet lots of doilies. When I was growing up, my grandmother had them on the arm of every upholstered chair and on the top of the back of the chairs in her living room. I think this collage of doilies is beautiful, and a very unique way to display them. None of them were ruined, if anything, they're being preserved. I really don't understand why this is so upsetting to you. I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just curious as to what is so wrong with it.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

My friend's mother passed away and she left a huge amount of doilies and scarfs, bed coverings, tablecloths, etc. They are gorgeous. She let me have as many as I wanted. I use some of them on my furniture - I couldn't bear to think of them being thrown away - I know the time and skill it took to make them. But I see no problem with using them for art. It is much better than tossing them for certain!


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I would much rather see my hard work put into a work of art and displayed for friends and family to see than to know they are stuck in a drawer, given to Good Will or other thrift shop or worse yet thrown out in the trash. If they are displaying your work in a frame then they must appreciate your work and want all to see it. Doilies on furniture especially with small children in the house is a thing of the past.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

What great ideas for using those doilies that never see the light of day in the drawer or closet. I would not recommend cutting them as they will unravel, but overlapping as the first picture is a great idea.I have also seen them under a piece of glass on a coffee table, or placed strategically on a dark tablecloth and then a clear cloth or glass cut to the size of the table placed on top. A collage of grandma's doilies in a shadow box with her picture in one corner is a neat idea too.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually I think the picture on OP is pretty.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I would never do this to any of my doilies, be they made by my grandmother or mass produced in Malaysia. I use mine.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I feel that this is a beautiful piece of wall art. The doilies are all in tact and I would venture to say could be easily removed if needed to be. I was just looking at some doilies that I have from well over 50 years ago. I just looked at them and put them back, but if one of my grandchildren (one is an artist) would want to do this I would gladly give them to her. To each his own I guess but I think it is beautiful. N


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I used to crochet lots of doilies. When I was growing up, my grandmother had them on the arm of every upholstered chair and on the top of the back of the chairs in her living room. I think this collage of doilies is beautiful, and a very unique way to display them. None of them were ruined, if anything, they're being preserved. I really don't understand why this is so upsetting to you. I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just curious as to what is so wrong with it.


Hey Bonnie found your three year anniversary gift


----------



## Annelisse (Dec 16, 2015)

annweb said:


> Isn't this better than sending to a charity shop ? If they are out of fashion at least they have been used and looked at .


I think it is a beautiful way to admire and cherish the amount of talent and work that went into making these.

I have never used a doily in my life. I'm not even sure what one does with a doily. Are they used to place under plants to keep the surface of the table from being stained?

If that is the case, I would rather have my beautiful work hanging on the wall as "art" instead of being soiled.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I kind of like it. vintage style in a modern display. Thinking outside the box. It is a wonderful way to "own" your stuff instead of letting your stuff own you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I kind of like it. vintage style in a modern display. Thinking outside the box. It is a wonderful way to "own" your stuff instead of letting your stuff own you.


I would be honored if someone in my family had a 'picture' like this one in their home. I see it in a bedroom, and even better yet, with a beautiful bed covering (crochet) on the bed.

I really like it. Original and someone valued them enough to make sure people could see them.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

knittingagain said:


> In the picture above, none of the beautiful doilies look cut or harmed. If it's something one can pick up at a thrift shop & make use of them, then all the work that went into them is not wasted. The picture is beautiful & much better use than stuffing in a drawer or throwing away. At least they are framed & displayed for their beauty. My opinion only.


I agree.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've made something similar to one or two in the picture, and it doesn't bother me a bit. Unless--they don't have the right side facing.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

romagica said:


> I, for one, would be interested in hearing ideas on how to repurpose doilies. I still use the ones my grandmother and I have made over the years as they are intended.
> 
> However, as stated previously, I would love to create something from the ones at the local antique store. For one thing, my daughter is very very interested in the frilly Victorian era designs and would be thrilled to receive something made from repurposed doilies.


 I have dozens of family- made doillies. One year for Christmas I bought some good quality silk, hand sewed a doily in the center of a square of the material and used that to make envelope style pillow covers for my siblings. I have seen them on guest room beds in each of their homes and they have all enjoyed having them. I have used the same idea as wedding shower gifts and have even had them used as the wedding ring pillow.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I really don't understand why this is so upsetting to you. I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just curious as to what is so wrong with it.[/quote]

I guess I watched my Mom make them with her arthritic hands and seen the pain on her face. Also, I would watch her stop and start on them but when it was finished; we knew that they were made with lots of love and pain. I cherish my Moms doilies and display them on my coffee table and end tables. Plus I have a round antique table from my husbands Aunt, which has Mom biggest crocheted doily on it. So I have a piece of my mother in almost every room and they get washed and reshaped every three months. I also, have one from my sister-in-law who died at the age of 47 years old of colon cancer in 1993; I cherish that one also. We both took crochet lessons & cake decorating lessons; at the high school cafeteria, we had a blast that one winter! I have cherished memories when I look at them.

I guess I love antique stuff and wouldnt want to change any of it, as then it wouldnt be antique. I love old traditions, too!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Hey Bonnie found your three year anniversary gift


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Those are beautiful!


I like them too :XD:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

fantastic idea..............I have many doilys and use them every day. NOT under plants, but on my tables, to show their beauty.

many I have bought from people at EYSY. sme knitted by fairies, most crochet.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I actually love this. I have doilies on my tables but also like this display. So many pretty doilies sit in boxes or drawers but it is nice to look at each one shown and the pretty stitches. None were cut and perhaps they are held there in a way they can be moved and rotated.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I think it's beautiful! It's a great way to make a keepsake out of a cherished, but damaged old tablecloth or doily.

I doubt if there are many people who use doilies on furniture anymore, so at least these have a second (or 3rd, or 4th) life.

As others have said, they don't look like they've been damaged in any way.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Annelisse said:


> I think it is a beautiful way to admire and cherish the amount of talent and work that went into making these.
> 
> I have never used a doily in my life. I'm not even sure what one does with a doily. Are they used to place under plants to keep the surface of the table from being stained?
> 
> If that is the case, I would rather have my beautiful work hanging on the wall as "art" instead of being soiled.


Yes, I remember there was a beautiful doily thread where a KP member had his doily framed by another member. It was quite beautiful.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I like the idea. It would make a beautiful lace curtain for your craft room. Might be a bit heavy... Perhaps just use the doily's on the lower half or scattered on netting... 
I still use certain larger 'doily's' for their intended purpose. I have one started by my grandmother and completed by my mother which I still use on the coffee table under a decorative bowl. I've always loved old things...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

romagica said:


> I, for one, would be interested in hearing ideas on how to repurpose doilies. I still use the ones my grandmother and I have made over the years as they are intended.
> 
> However, as stated previously, I would love to create something from the ones at the local antique store. For one thing, my daughter is very very interested in the frilly Victorian era designs and would be thrilled to receive something made from repurposed doilies.


You can make them into bowls, put them in a quilt, vintage bonnets, cuffs on sweater sleeves, little bags.......


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Hey Bonnie found your three year anniversary gift


Katsch, 
That's adorable!! Where did you find it? 
MJ


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

B Batten17 said:


> I really don't understand why this is so upsetting to you. I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just curious as to what is so wrong with it.





Spreuss said:


> I guess I watched my Mom make them with her arthritic hands and seen the pain on her face. Also, I would watch her stop and start on them but when it was finished; we knew that they were made with lots of love and pain. I cherish my Moms doilies and display them on my coffee table and end tables. Plus I have a round antique table from my husbands Aunt, which has Mom biggest crocheted doily on it. So I have a piece of my mother in almost every room and they get washed and reshaped every three months. I also, have one from my sister-in-law who died at the age of 47 years old of colon cancer in 1993; I cherish that one also. We both took crochet lessons & cake decorating lessons; at the high school cafeteria, we had a blast that one winter! I have cherished memories when I look at them.
> 
> I guess I love antique stuff and wouldnt want to change any of it, as then it wouldnt be antique. I love old traditions, too!


Maybe this is how someone else shows how much they love & cherish the person & the work that went into these. I would think of it as a loving gesture not anything negative at all.

Mary Jo


----------



## WICKEDZELDA (Jan 18, 2015)

I would love a headboard made like that. Maybe over reclaimed wood? Lots of doilies though for a king side bed. Hummmm


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I think the picture it is absolutely beautiful, if I had some treasured doilies I wouldn't hesitate to use them in this way. The idea for a headboard is brilliant.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it's lovely. What a way to honor your hard work and the beauty of your intricate stitches then to put them on display for everyone to see. I would hang that up in my home in a heartbeat !!


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> In the picture above, none of the beautiful doilies look cut or harmed. If it's something one can pick up at a thrift shop & make use of them, then all the work that went into them is not wasted. The picture is beautiful & much better use than stuffing in a drawer or throwing away. At least they are framed & displayed for their beauty. My opinion only.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I agree but I also still use mine & my mother's doilies for their intended purpose.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

mattie cat said:


> Since most of us do not use doilies for their intended use anymore I think it is a wonderful way to display family heirlooms. Better than sitting in a drawer where no one can appreciate them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I think that is lovely!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I think that repurposing into the modern art wall hanging is absolutely stunning. It's beautiful. It's a lovely way to display the items. Another idea is to sew some together to make a lacy scarf or other garment.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I have seen them framed with colored backgrounds individually and they were beautiful. I always wanted to do but never did.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

i think that this is really beautiful. However I have a friend who crochets and she has made me some beautiful ones which I use.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a friend whose mother passed away quite a few years ago. Her mom had crocheted a table cloth that had been used until there were a couple of large holes in it. Linda, my friend bought embroidery hoops and cut pieces of the table cloth to fit. Now she and her three daughters have pieces of that table cloth hanging on the walls of their dining rooms. They beautiful...and full of memories. Seems like a sweet tribute to me.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

romagica said:


> Look at this great idea!!


I have made filet crochet window valences from cotton crochet thread and found that they deteriorate rapidly in sunlight, even indirect light. So, I wouldn't place them in a window.

My favorite use is in quilts or wall hangings. Not collaged, just individually arranged in squares or rows on contrasting fabric, then the whole thing covered with a very sheer fabric like organza (to protect them from wear and tear). Quilting around and through the doilies should anchor them securely enough in a quilt. The same technique can be used to create a vest or jacket, just make sure the doily is fastened securely to the background fabric.

Personally, I don't object to the photo in the OP's post, I agree with others that it is better than having them turn to dust in a box or drawer.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Spreuss said:


> I am not sure where this is suppose to go. But I would like everyone who makes doilies (knitted or crocheted) to see what they are doing with old doilies.
> 
> Tell me what you think of this? I really want to know if I am the only one who thinks this is terrible!!!!! Sandi


I think that this is a lovely way to display old doilies.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Isn't this better than sending to a charity shop ? If they are out of fashion at least they have been used and looked at .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh my, I think it is beautiful. Mine are sitting in a drawer, might do this, and add some of Grammie's old buttons, too. HUGS...GG


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

since it doesn't appear that they were cut or trimmed, I think it is beautiful. Last week I bought six of my favorite doilies (the ones with the pansies on the outside) at the thrift shop because I couldn't stand that they had ended up in a thrift shop!


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think this is a beautiful way to use them. I have many from my grandmother and mother and they just sit in a trunk and never see the light of day. I think I'll follow this tip and do the same with mine.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

I love it. I've also seen jackets and skirts made from vintage dollies. This is much better than having them stuffed in a drawer where no one gets to see their beauty.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks like they made a beautiful all hanging, better then them siting in a drawer, if they aren't being used. They look intact,so why not display them.


----------



## jeanrotter (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't understand the problem. I have some that my grandmother made and she died in 1917, this gives me an idea of what to do with them.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I like it. People don't use doilies on the furniture like they did in the past. I think it is a nice way of showing off the work and shows appreciation for the "art" of crochet.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I see it as artistic with all the beautiful stitches and shapes. Better to see it displayed than collecting dust in a drawer and yellowing and having the thread rot away. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder so don't be so critical of ones efforts. Someone gave some thought to placement to show them at their best advantage.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I think it's a beautiful way to display something so lovingly hand made.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i think its a beautiful way to save them and its so pretty


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I think it is beautiful. So many pretty textures and shapes. I would hang this on my wall. I think it is a great way to safely preserve them, too. I'd probably frame them under conservation clear glass - this would protect them from dust and UV rays, which cause sun rot and discoloration. They'd last for centuries.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

MiniHawHaw said:


> Katsch,
> That's adorable!! Where did you find it?
> MJ


Good Morning
The link is on page 2 of this thread posted by romagica


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

No, they are usually used on polished furniture under a vase or ornaments as a decoration. When I was young my mother would change her doilies quite often and wash them and put different one in their place. I have a lot of doilies , duchess sets and crochet tablecloths and I am afraid that I don't use any of them anymore. some of these photos have given me some ideas of what to do with them. Better to use them in some way that to leave them in the linen press where noone sees them/


Annelisse said:


> I think it is a beautiful way to admire and cherish the amount of talent and work that went into making these.
> 
> I have never used a doily in my life. I'm not even sure what one does with a doily. Are they used to place under plants to keep the surface of the table from being stained?
> 
> If that is the case, I would rather have my beautiful work hanging on the wall as "art" instead of being soiled.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

romagica said:


> I, for one, would be interested in hearing ideas on how to repurpose doilies. I still use the ones my grandmother and I have made over the years as they are intended.
> 
> However, as stated previously, I would love to create something from the ones at the local antique store. For one thing, my daughter is very very interested in the frilly Victorian era designs and would be thrilled to receive something made from repurposed doilies.


I've seen lovely frilly blouses made using the doilies as trim, even to the point of nearly covering the whole blouse. Check it out-- altho might have to cut them-- still better use than rotting away.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

NancyHA said:


> since it doesn't appear that they were cut or trimmed, I think it is beautiful. Last week I bought six of my favorite doilies (the ones with the pansies on the outside) at the thrift shop because I couldn't stand that they had ended up in a thrift shop!


Go back and get them, hurry


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Unfortunately, I gave away the doilies that my mother had along with most of her things. I do not have a lot of space at home so I kept only a few objects that really remind me of her. 
I did not keep any doilies because I never use doilies. 
The OP picture is beautiful. Should I end up with some from my mother in law I would consider repurposing them. So much goes into making them that it is a shame not to find a use for them.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I really think it's beautiful. Would use a nicer frame. I use my grandma s dailies to line bread baskets and on top of tablecloth when having dinner parties. Do not put away. They are lovely.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I agree, don't cut them up, but frame them for display, rather than deteriorate in a drawer or thrift store somewhere.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

cmbottorff said:


> I saw on pinterest someone took a bunch of beautiful doilies and made them into a wedding dress. It was gorgeous! I think anything to show off the workmanship is a good thing.
> 
> http://giacanali.com/blog/2010/05/jillian-daxs-romantic-handmade-everything-california-mountain-elopement/


That dress is gorgeous!

I could understand if they were family heirlooms it might be hard to look at the picture, but I think it is pretty. If I found a bunch of them in a thrift store I would do the same thing.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

flitri said:


> No, they are usually used on polished furniture under a vase or ornaments as a decoration. When I was young my mother would change her doilies quite often and wash them and put different one in their place. I have a lot of doilies , duchess sets and crochet tablecloths and I am afraid that I don't use any of them anymore. some of these photos have given me some ideas of what to do with them. Better to use them in some way that to leave them in the linen press where noone sees them/


Hi. What is a Duchess Set? I learn something on KP every day!!

This may be a great way to preserve what is left of an aging /damaged doily. I'm planning to make a table runner using old doilies.

Robin


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Hi. What is a Duchess Set? I learn something on KP every day!!
> 
> This may be a great way to preserve what is left of an aging /damaged doily. I'm planning to make a table runner using old doilies.
> 
> Robin


That sounds lovely Robin :thumbup:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I actually like it. Often doilies have something placed on them so the amazing hook work is not seen. The display is an overlapping of various pieces. May be a bit too busy for my liking but I love the idea. Better displayed than pushed in a drawer and not used or simply discarded in the minimalistic attitude many people have these days.


----------



## Little ole me (Oct 11, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful we can all share our opinions and not feel suppressed in our expressions? I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I have some handmade items from my parents, which aren't really my "style", but cherish them none the less. I'm sure I have made some gifts that were not appreciated by the receiver, but we create because it brings us happiness. Creating something like this is so much better then stuffing them into the back of a drawer only to be forgotten.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Just yesterday I was at a friends house and she had used a doily as a mat for a portrait of her grandmother who had crocheted it. The middle of it was sacrificed to make the opening for the photo but it made a VERY striking presentation. I wish now I had a photo of it to post.



romagica said:


> I, for one, would be interested in hearing ideas on how to repurpose doilies. I still use the ones my grandmother and I have made over the years as they are intended.
> 
> However, as stated previously, I would love to create something from the ones at the local antique store. For one thing, my daughter is very very interested in the frilly Victorian era designs and would be thrilled to receive something made from repurposed doilies.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I remember my grandmother crocheting all the time. She taught me the basics which I still use to this day. I have 1 doily I cherish on my night stand. I had more but lost them throughput the years and moving. I had a bedspread that she made years ago but lost it due to a water heater bursting in a closet and there was no repairing it. Broke my heart. I mourned it. I want to learn to make some this coming year. I am a knitted and have seen some pretty knitting ones.


----------



## JoyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Depress what would you recommend they be used for? I've inherited from at least 6 family members & honestly if I changed/used one each week it would take me nearly a year to use each one if I'd brought all of them home.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> Since most of us do not use doilies for their intended use anymore I think it is a wonderful way to display family heirlooms. Better than sitting in a drawer where no one can appreciate them.


Ditto.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't use doilies anymore, as they would look out of fashion in my contemporary and modern decor. 
But I didn't give them up not able to do so.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am glad to see they liked them enough to want to repurpose them. Would rather see them being used creatively than not at all.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Just yesterday I was at a friends house and she had used a doily as a mat for a portrait of her grandmother who had crocheted it. The middle of it was sacrificed to make the opening for the photo but it made a VERY striking presentation. I wish now I had a photo of it to post.


Very nice idea


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

That look to me like a keepsake put together to preserve doilies perhaps from a grandmom or great grandmom. I have seen them displayed behind glass in a photo frame with information about who made them. This may have been a wedding or anniversary gift. I think it is a lovely way to protect family heirloom knitting. I do not like doilies on the backs of my furniture as the products used in many peoples hair can discolor and ruin the beautiful work.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

mattie cat said:


> Since most of us do not use doilies for their intended use anymore I think it is a wonderful way to display family heirlooms. Better than sitting in a drawer where no one can appreciate them.


I agree and I would say that this looks like a very creative piece of art--I like it!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I am not ready to do this with my grandmas' and mother's doilies but I think it would be a great way to put doilies to use as a table cloth or curtains or table runners etc. you do not meet to cut them and you can use them if you do not have use for them as doilies. They do better being used than just stored away and others get to see them.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I think that having it on the wall as art is much better then in the drawer never seeing the light of day. I am always on the hunt for doilies for my sister who uses them for clothing patches and decorations for her hats. They are beautiful and much loved. I have found some very lovely ones at estate sales for pennies.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Spreuss said:


> I am not sure where this is suppose to go. But I would like everyone who makes doilies (knitted or crocheted) to see what they are doing with old doilies.
> 
> This is my opinion is if I my girls did this-- I would cry. And tell them that they take a long time to make and so when I see that they are used for something like this--it breaks my heart! I found the picture so I will post it on here, too. It is off of pinterest. You can go on pinterest and type in "doily art" to see what you can do with doilies.
> 
> ...


I just watched a friend of mine and his family discard beautiful hand crocheted towels and linens because they were out of date for their home. It made me sick. I live in a really old home and could have displayed them, but I didn't want to ask for them because I would have used them as they were meant to be used. that too might have been an upset too. I think the way your photo shows the dollies is very nice. None of them seem to be hurt in any fashion, but maybe tacked together. I think it would be an honor to see my dollies displayed this way.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Most of these doilies come from Goodwill and etc. A friend of mine buys them for pennies and then repurposes them. She takes some and uses them for christening gowns. Especially beautiful ones are framed. Many of you, I have read, buy sweaters and repurposes the yarn. It is no different really. I would never do anything to the doilies that are family treasures, but, when I die they might well be tossed on the garbage pile, since I have no family left to pass them on to! Which is better, to repurposes or throw out?


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

I made a quilt for my DD out of old doilies by hand sewing them to fabric. I also made ring pillow of bobbin lace that my grandmother made, it's been used for 4 weddings in our family. For my nieces' wedding we attached old doilies to glass ornaments and gave them away as wedding favors. I have a lot of doilies and do not use them everyday as my mother did but at Christmas I put many of my special ones (made by my grandmother) under my decorations. I think any way you can display them or use them is better than tossing them.


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thought the wedding dress was fab. The wall art is the best way of displaying the doilies instead of their being hidden in a drawer or in a trunk in the attic, basement or garage.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I like the picture ,but it needs a more colorful background .I used a doily in reverse applique on the front of a T shirt ,it's lovely and allows some air in in summer . I bought a beauty at a craft fair recently ,it's a star shape .I have so much respect and admiration for people who do fine crochet ,I was born and raised in N Ireland and in the distant past farm girls made a living with their great skills . 
Maire Treanor is trying to bring back the crochet skills ,she's super and has written a book about the people who did the work ,many very old now .


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

I once took a few small doilies and sewed them onto the front a dark tee shirt. Got many compliments at the time.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am trying to figure out what the "this" is that you are talking about. Looks to me like they are a display of the doilies. Dose not look like they have altered them in any way. It is nice to see them being displayed. I have used small doilies as part of the decoration on denim vests.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I love displaying my doilies around my home!
Have a lot of antique furniture and the doilies go well with them.
I have an oval one that I have used over the back of an antique chair and received many compliments on it
My mom also has a lot of doilies that I have made over the years and so does my Aunt which are displayed in their homes too
Presently I am working on oval doilies with green holly leaves for my mom and aunt for Christmas
Have also seen beautiful doilies in the antique store that are just tossed in the corner,intend to go back and buy them


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

These doilies are not changed only displayed.


Spreuss said:


> I really don't understand why this is so upsetting to you. I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just curious as to what is so wrong with it.


I guess I watched my Mom make them with her arthritic hands and seen the pain on her face. Also, I would watch her stop and start on them but when it was finished; we knew that they were made with lots of love and pain. I cherish my Moms doilies and display them on my coffee table and end tables. Plus I have a round antique table from my husbands Aunt, which has Mom biggest crocheted doily on it. So I have a piece of my mother in almost every room and they get washed and reshaped every three months. I also, have one from my sister-in-law who died at the age of 47 years old of colon cancer in 1993; I cherish that one also. We both took crochet lessons & cake decorating lessons; at the high school cafeteria, we had a blast that one winter! I have cherished memories when I look at them.

I guess I love antique stuff and wouldnt want to change any of it, as then it wouldnt be antique. I love old traditions, too![/quote]


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

What a wonderfully creative idea. I have used doilies to make spanish ladies skirts for quilted wall hanging and it was very attractive. Artistristry is in the eye of the beholder. Re-purposing something you do not use is an artistic and creative endeavour. Good for her!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Actually, I think it is beautiful. I would not use heirloom doilies made by my granny, but maybe collect from thrift stores to make one.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I think the person who did this saw the doilies for what they are---works of art. I agree I would rather have seen them under glass but I think they are really appreciated in this method also.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

I love it and would do it myself (I make doilies all the time) if I had that type of creativity. I especially liked the roses.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

It a nice way to display them, better than in a trunk or box in the basement. Not many people use them anymore and it is a sign of the times. :thumbup:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I think it is difficult for many of us to see things we love that remind us of those we loved and are no longer with us being used in new and unique ways. Yet many of us have no family members that appreciate these items. For us it is wonderful to see others trying to honor these items. It is a very difficult situation not matter how we look at it. I think we also need to remember art is in the eyes of the beholder. We all see something different and what one appreciates another will think is nothing but junk! I for one think it is wonderful we can have such a great discussion!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have made filet crochet window valences from cotton crochet thread and found that they deteriorate rapidly in sunlight, even indirect light. So, I wouldn't place them in a window.
> 
> My favorite use is in quilts or wall hangings. Not collaged, just individually arranged in squares or rows on contrasting fabric, then the whole thing covered with a very sheer fabric like organza (to protect them from wear and tear). Quilting around and through the doilies should anchor them securely enough in a quilt. The same technique can be used to create a vest or jacket, just make sure the doily is fastened securely to the background fabric.
> 
> Personally, I don't object to the photo in the OP's post, I agree with others that it is better than having them turn to dust in a box or drawer.


I love the idea of creating a quilt with heirloom doilies.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> Since most of us do not use doilies for their intended use anymore I think it is a wonderful way to display family heirlooms. Better than sitting in a drawer where no one can appreciate them.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

I am a docent in a Victorian house museum and we have a table cloth and about a dozen separate rectangles made of all kinds of lace objects. The maker sewed the objects to large rectangles of tulle, then used narrow insertion to form a large rectangular table cloth. There are doilies, decorative motifs from dresses, edgings, all sorts of lacy things. We learned from some research that to make such pieces was quite popular among women who had leisure time during the early 30s. It is quite a lovely thing.


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

I have been making doilies out of baby yarn. I will stitch them to inexpensive throw pillows for my granddaughters. The large ones I do (over 14") I plan to give in sets of two (for placemats) along with crochet edged napkins. The large ones are all done with size 10 thread (white). I think a dinner size white linen napkin will be nice for a special dinner for 2.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't make doilies but love to see them. This looks like a beautiful work of art to hang proudly on your wall.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

"Hi. What is a Duchess Set? I learn something on KP every day!!"

A Duchess set is usually a set of three doyleys, one large and two small, originally used on a lady's dressing table.

I've got a couple of sets which my MIL had made by someone else for me. Like most of us, though, they are currently languishing in a drawer.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Also wouldn't cut up any of my heirlooms. 

Love what this person has done with these though. 

As others have said much nicer than laying in a drawer or in a box hidden away and forgotten. Each piece is a work of art and I for one would display these as a "Wall-hanging". I have very modern furniture and don't use dollies anymore.

This has given me an idea to make placements with some of them. At least I will be using them and I think they would look beautiful even with a modern decor.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> In the picture above, none of the beautiful doilies look cut or harmed. If it's something one can pick up at a thrift shop & make use of them, then all the work that went into them is not wasted. The picture is beautiful & much better use than stuffing in a drawer or throwing away. At least they are framed & displayed for their beauty. My opinion only.


That is my opinion as well. I think the doilies have been turned into a stunning piece of wall art decor. What an incredible way to display such beauty ---visible at all times --- instead of being obscured by something sitting on top of them or shoved in a drawer. I have made many a fine and intricate doily over the years and I have no problem with doilies being appreciated in this unique way.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

cmbottorff said:


> I saw on pinterest someone took a bunch of beautiful doilies and made them into a wedding dress. It was gorgeous! I think anything to show off the workmanship is a good thing.
> 
> http://giacanali.com/blog/2010/05/jillian-daxs-romantic-handmade-everything-california-mountain-elopement/


Stunning!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

knittingagain said:


> In the picture above, none of the beautiful doilies look cut or harmed. If it's something one can pick up at a thrift shop & make use of them, then all the work that went into them is not wasted. The picture is beautiful & much better use than stuffing in a drawer or throwing away. At least they are framed & displayed for their beauty. My opinion only.


Well said. I too have several tucked away and think it is a shame no one can admire the workmanship that went into creating them. None of these appear cut or ruined in anyway, so it's a win-win IMHO. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

There is so much lovely embroidery, crochet , lace and knitting carefully preserved in boxes sheltered from the human eye in museums that I think this is a much better idea. They were meant to be seen and appreciated.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Would be lovely under glass used as a serving tray.


Spreuss said:


> I am not sure where this is suppose to go. But I would like everyone who makes doilies (knitted or crocheted) to see what they are doing with old doilies.
> 
> This is my opinion is if I my girls did this-- I would cry. And tell them that they take a long time to make and so when I see that they are used for something like this--it breaks my heart! I found the picture so I will post it on here, too. It is off of pinterest. You can go on pinterest and type in "doily art" to see what you can do with doilies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Perfectlypinned (Jun 22, 2015)

I hate seeing doilies go to waste. They are so beautiful, and there are so many different fabulous patterns and colors. I've made several "snowflake" table runners for gifts (and myself) as well as a lace top I wear over tees from some of my favorites. Something like the pix below (although I don't have photos of my own creations). I buy doilies nearly every time I see them at estate sales, flea markets or garage sales. I've added another idea at the bottom that I think is wonderful, but for which I don't have enough room.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

The doilies in this collage don't look like they have been cut up or damaged, just layered. I'd rather see them displayed this way than mildewing in some forgotten box.


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

mattie cat said:


> Since most of us do not use doilies for their intended use anymore I think it is a wonderful way to display family heirlooms. Better than sitting in a drawer where no one can appreciate them.


I agree.


----------



## junezee (Sep 18, 2015)

I have many doilies. I have framed a few on darkbackground. I have given them as gifts framed.I have one of each.no sets. After making one that was enough my mother said!


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow! Thank you for posting that. What a wonderful wedding. And that dress!! Fantastic. Origional, and it can be worn for other occasions as well as for her wedding. 

Isn't it wonderful that we have people like that who can take something like old dollies and make a WEDDING DRESS!. Bravo, my hat comes off to that couple.

My daughter made HER wedding dress as well, and it was wonderful. Another daughter had a similar wedding in the mountains, by a stream and we all brought our best dishes. So much more memorable than a big expensive splash. Everyone said it was their favorite wedding of all. Again, thank you for posting!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think it's a beautiful way to display the doilies. I have some cutwork doilies and dresser scarves my mother made, but most of them sit in a drawer as they don't fit our lifestyle. I may get them out and see if I can do something like that to display them.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I love it! I wish I had some of my great aunts doilies she made beautiful ones! I think I will see what I can do with some place mats!


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

romagica said:


> I would never do this with the beloved doilies I have from my grandmother.
> 
> However, there is an antique store nearby that has hundreds of handmade doilies and blankets and quilts, etc. It breaks my heart to see these heirlooms sitting in an unwanted pile. I think it would be great to create some art from them. No one buys them so they are very inexpensive.
> 
> Great idea!


 :thumbup:


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I like it. They get to be seen.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I think it's a great way to display beautiful work. It looks like no doilies were harmed in this venture so they could be removed and used.


----------



## JanMcG (Nov 8, 2015)

I have framed one of my grandmother's doilies for each of my children, framed one as a wedding gift for my niece, and still have some left over. I still use them but not so much because I don't do teas, bridal showers or brunch anymore.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

No. I would not do that. But, I have seen a headboard for a bed made something like that out of doilies.

I made two doilies for my sister when she married. That was in 1953. She has passed on and I asked her children if any of them did not want them, I would like to have them for my daughters. Never got an answer. Sad.

knittykitty


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Spreuss said:


> I am not sure where this is suppose to go. But I would like everyone who makes doilies (knitted or crocheted) to see what they are doing with old doilies.
> 
> This is my opinion is if I my girls did this-- I would cry. And tell them that they take a long time to make and so when I see that they are used for something like this--it breaks my heart! I found the picture so I will post it on here, too. It is off of pinterest. You can go on pinterest and type in "doily art" to see what you can do with doilies.
> 
> ...


What a great discussion topic!

I understand where you're coming from - In the past, I have crocheted/knitted many doilies and I have many that were gifted to me from special ladies in my life.

I enjoy seeing & hearing of modern ways to repurpose and keep them in use to be enjoyed, but to date, have not been able to let myself cut one that is in good condition. I have saved damaged ones to repurpose in a meaningful way when the inspirational spirit moves me


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the idea of re purposing old doilies. Like others have said it's better than in a drawer someplace where no one can enjoy them.
I wouldn't like them cut up tho. Looks overlapping in the picture. Very pretty.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Perfectlypinned said:


> I hate seeing doilies go to waste. They are so beautiful, and there are so many different fabulous patterns and colors. I've made several "snowflake" table runners for gifts (and myself) as well as a lace top I wear over tees from some of my favorites. Something like the pix below (although I don't have photos of my own creations). I buy doilies nearly every time I see them at estate sales, flea markets or garage sales. I've added another idea at the bottom that I think is wonderful, but for which I don't have enough room.


Beautifully repurposed
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't see them being cut up or daubed with paint, just assembled in a collage and nicely displayed. Got no problem with it.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Spreuss said:


> I am not sure where this is suppose to go. But I would like everyone who makes doilies (knitted or crocheted) to see what they are doing with old doilies.
> 
> This is my opinion is if I my girls did this-- I would cry. And tell them that they take a long time to make and so when I see that they are used for something like this--it breaks my heart! I found the picture so I will post it on here, too. It is off of pinterest. You can go on pinterest and type in "doily art" to see what you can do with doilies.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love this idea - I don't use doilies but if I made some and they weren't used, it would gladden my heart to see them displayed like that, rather than sitting in a drawer - or worse, thrown away.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mattie cat said:


> I am not sure these were cut up it looks like maybe the doilies are overlapping in more of a collage fashion.


I agree, wall art and not cut.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i do like it,i have so many that i made over the years that just lay in a box. i think i will use this idea and make a pillow for my couch, thanks.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

I was thinking this is a way to preserve and display vintage needlework that may be damaged or unfinished. Family heirlooms could be displayed and enjoyed.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

A few ideas I have seen include making collars for sweaters. vests to go over sweaters, edgings for table runners, skirts for little girls to be worn over solid colored skirts or tights.



romagica said:


> I would never do this with the beloved doilies I have from my grandmother.
> 
> However, there is an antique store nearby that has hundreds of handmade doilies and blankets and quilts, etc. It breaks my heart to see these heirlooms sitting in an unwanted pile. I think it would be great to create some art from them. No one buys them so they are very inexpensive.
> 
> Great idea!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

annweb said:


> Isn't this better than sending to a charity shop ? If they are out of fashion at least they have been used and looked at .


What else would you do with them? My daughters and DIL wouldn't use them. Here they are displayed and people will stop and look at them. They could tell a story! Seems better than putting them in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

annweb said:


> Isn't this better than sending to a charity shop ? If they are out of fashion at least they have been used and looked at .


What else would you do with them? My daughters and DIL wouldn't use them. Here they are displayed and people will stop and look at them. They could tell a story! Seems better than putting them in a drawer somewhere.

oops


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I would much rather see them framed than stuck away in a drawer or trunk somewhere.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

I like it. Looks very pretty---great was to display them. Better than sitting in a drawer some where.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I think the wall are is very interesting and a good repurpose of the doilies. They appear to be overlaid on one another, not cut or harmed, so it would be a wonderful way to display something that is precious to you. 

I also liked the pic of the wedding dress made from doilies that someone posted earlier. What a wonderful "something old" to have on your wedding day !


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I like it and it is better than keeping them in a drawer or throwing them out!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Don't quite understand what "this" is. The photo shows a very nicely arranged something or other--it's very pretty and, well, it does preserve the work of a previous generation. A few years back it was popular to find these doilies at thrift shops and make doll dresses and other things where the doilies were actually cut up--they were beautiful pieces. It doesn't offend me in the least because it is making not throwing away something of the past that can once again be enjoyed and not stored away in some trunk stored in a garage or shed where there are insects and mice destroying these beautiful hand-make pieces.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

romagica said:


> Look at this great idea!!


You beat me to it, I saw pictures of many doilies joined to make just "corner" curtains. I think they are beautiful, all still had their original shape and had not been cut or damaged.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Perfectlypinned said:


> I hate seeing doilies go to waste. They are so beautiful, and there are so many different fabulous patterns and colors. I've made several "snowflake" table runners for gifts (and myself) as well as a lace top I wear over tees from some of my favorites. Something like the pix below (although I don't have photos of my own creations). I buy doilies nearly every time I see them at estate sales, flea markets or garage sales. I've added another idea at the bottom that I think is wonderful, but for which I don't have enough room.


Beautifully used and displayed. 😍😍


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> I am not sure these were cut up it looks like maybe the doilies are overlapping in more of a collage fashion.


That is how it looked to me also. Looks like the edges were covered by the matting.

I think it is beautiful and a wonderful way to preserve old doilies.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Actually that is a very very old tradition using hand made lace over again and again from one generation to another. At one point in my antique collecting and selling, I found a point d'gauze hand stitched collar from the 18th century that was pieced together from many pieces probably selvages from really old garments and a friend who lived in New York for a few years found a whole wedding gown made of pieces of this very fine lace. Don't know how old the original lace was but it was so fine I needed a loop to see the stitches. I would spend hours enjoying just looking at such beautiful work. 

Lace was made in convents in France/Belguim by young nuns who would eventually loose their eye site from sitting for hours making these pieces of beautiful lace that were used by the aristocracy for women's gowns and men's clothing--I remembered seeing lace cuffs and wide lace collars in paintings of the past, even fashionable lady's fans would have this lace as well as dining cloths.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I have seen them beautifully framed.

Not like this,


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I have quite a few of my Mom's doilies that she made me for different things, like coffee tables, stand tables, even for my picture shelves. Well I don't have coffees tables anymore. I have two end tables and there are 4 doilies on each. The rest are in a plastic bag in my closet. What to do with them? I think this is as good of an idea as any I have seen. I would hope they are behind glass, as they will collect dust if not. Then, how would you wash them? If they are behind glass, then I don't see anything to get upset over. At least they care enough about them to preserve and show them off. I wouldn't be hurt by this at all. It does take time and effort to make them and I would be glad to see that they cared enough to let people see them and preerve them at the same time. Just my opinion.
Sue


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

I have seen consolidated doilies being joined together to make a shawl of jacket. I bought on made in the jacket shape, with antique buttons. the doilies were not cut or harmed


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I just made this stocking for my granddaughter at her request.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Many of us mourn the fact that our hand crafted items are not appreciated. I would be honored and gratified if my descendants thought so much of my work to display it like that. I would rather that than having the doilies stuffed in a drawer and the family feeling guilty about them because they did not fit their decor. 

They make nice inserts in bedroom cushion covers and are far less likely to have coffee etc spilled on them.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the idea of using them somehow. I have a drawer full of beautiful fancywork I have "rescued" from thrift shops. I plan to appliqué them to drapes for my bedroom.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i would never!! this is as abhorrent to me as the "art work" made from destroying books. there is a correct way to put doilies in frames so that they can be both preserved and enjoyed. NOT DESTROYED!!!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

mattie cat said:


> Since most of us do not use doilies for their intended use anymore I think it is a wonderful way to display family heirlooms. Better than sitting in a drawer where no one can appreciate them.


I use my doilies all the time. Just about everything in my house sits on a doily.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I am making doilies and when I have enough made I am going to put them on a lamp shade . I have one framed and also going to sew some on my table cloth. I have doilies on my tables. I love doilies and have fun doing different things with them


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Actually I think this is beautiful art, and actually shows the doilies better than having it on a table, and covering most of it with a lamp or candy dish, or whatever.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

HAVE to put in my 2cents. Wonderful idea. Creative artwork to show and protect. Shucks, I just might make a few more doilies to go with the ones I have in my cedar chest and do a similar thing. I made quite a few for my mother-in-law for her dining room hutch and table. I took ownership of when she passed. Thanks for the post!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> I just made this stocking for my granddaughter at her request.


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know that I would make a collage like that, but I've seen them individually framed, and I like that--particularly in a girl's bedroom. That's a decor item that will look lovely whether she's 3 or 13, and they are very classy. 

What I did with some doilies and pillow-slip edging was make a knitting bag with them. I bought a quilted pillow cover in a color I liked, removed the zipper and put one of the pillow edgings around the end. Then I appliqued some doilies my Mom and Grandmother had made on either side, and added some ruffled handles. It turned out that my Great-grandmother had made the pillow-edging, so I had a three-generation bag, and everyone saw my needlework ancestry wherever I carried it.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry, I think that the wall art is quite lovely, I wouldn't mind having it hanging on my wall. As others have said, at least they are not laying in a drawer somewhere, they are up on the wall for all to admire.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

I think this is a lovely collage! Doilies seem to be folded and not cut.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

knittingagain said:


> In the picture above, none of the beautiful doilies look cut or harmed. If it's something one can pick up at a thrift shop & make use of them, then all the work that went into them is not wasted. The picture is beautiful & much better use than stuffing in a drawer or throwing away. At least they are framed & displayed for their beauty. My opinion only.


That is what I was thinking. The edges have been carefully folded over cardboard and taped. I personally wouldn't mind doing that and hanging it in my old fashioned bedroom, where it is usually dark, and put it in a frame with glass over it so it wouldn't get dusty. What a great idea!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope to make a bedcover with some I have. They were just about to go in the bin when I rescued them. I also like the art from old books, as many are not wanted, I know, tried schools, charity shops, libraries etc. The only other alternative is recycling. 
People used to make evening dresses and christening gowns from wedding dresses and much old lace was only pinned in place so that it could be re used.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

WICKEDZELDA said:


> I would love a headboard made like that... Hummmm


Great idea...  :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

dkmoyer said:


> I love it. I've also seen jackets and skirts made from vintage dollies. This is much better than having them stuffed in a drawer where no one gets to see their beauty.


I have a friend who uses old doily's and lace tablecloths to make into clothing which she wears regularly.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

dkmoyer said:


> I love it. I've also seen jackets and skirts made from vintage dollies. This is much better than having them stuffed in a drawer where no one gets to see their beauty.


I have a friend who uses old doily's and lace tablecloths to make into every day wear. She always looks quite smart and no one else has the same...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Rosewood11 said:


> I don't know that I would make a collage like that, but I've seen them individually framed, and I like that--particularly in a girl's bedroom. That's a decor item that will look lovely whether she's 3 or 13, and they are very classy.
> 
> What I did with some doilies and pillow-slip edging was make a knitting bag with them. I bought a quilted pillow cover in a color I liked, removed the zipper and put one of the pillow edgings around the end. Then I appliqued some doilies my Mom and Grandmother had made on either side, and added some ruffled handles. It turned out that my Great-grandmother had made the pillow-edging, so I had a three-generation bag, and everyone saw my needlework ancestry wherever I carried it.


That sounds so nice. Great piece to carry with you.


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am not seeing what you see. I think to have them where they can be enjoyed is perfect "framed" - yes? It does not appear to me that they are cut. This person added some satin roses to enhance the theme.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

eneurian said:


> i would never!! this is as abhorrent to me as the "art work" made from destroying books. there is a correct way to put doilies in frames so that they can be both preserved and enjoyed. NOT DESTROYED!!!


It did not look to me that any of the doilies in the original post, were destroyed, and there have been many suggestions on how to use doilies without destroying them. There have been suggestions on how to use doilies that have holes or are beyond salvaging as a doily, and that is not destroying those items, it is preserving what is left of them.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

mattie cat said:


> Since most of us do not use doilies for their intended use anymore I think it is a wonderful way to display family heirlooms. Better than sitting in a drawer where no one can appreciate them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

In the picture I see not one doily cut up. They are beautifully displayed. I would much rather display doilies this way than have them lay in different places with items placed on top. As beautiful as doilies are, not everyone likes to use them the way they used to be used. Displayed in the picture, they become the piece of art they were intended to be. :thumbup:


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the collage is very pretty. I would just want to put a little more space between the pieces so they could be seen more completely. HOWEVER, that is my taste, and I think the collage as shown is a beautiful way to show off things that are too often hidden away. If the doilies aren't actually cut up, and they should come back in fashion, then the collage could be broken up again by those who owned it then.

I love the idea of making a headboard out of the doilies, too!!! I had considered appliqueing a lace tablecloth my Mom crocheted to a bedspread (someone else mentioned something similar) so it would be more visible. I think in all these situations, we are only limited by our imagination.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have beautiful dollies that my mother crocheted. Some are the pansies that need to be starched and I got rid of the board used to starch them. DAH I may sew some on sweatshirts once I get moved.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have beautiful dollies that my mother crocheted. Some are the pansies that need to be starched and I got rid of the board used to starch them. DAH I may sew some on sweatshirts once I get moved.


----------



## Loe58 (Jan 28, 2013)

I love it! My decorating style is fairly eclectic. i would love this vintage look in my family room or a bedroom, or even in the kitchen. What a great way to show off handwork. I have a framed apron that my grandmother often wore. I wouldn't want to wear it for several reasons, but I love having it out to look at a remember her.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I found this quite beautiful and a way to honor the dollies and use them in a more contemporary way.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's pretty. The only thing I wouldn't want to see is: I wouldn't want them cut in any way, or glued, or dyed. I would want them to stay their natural color, and be displayed under glass or something like that, in such a way that they are preserved safely. I think the person who did that piece of art was trying to honor the maker(s) and I would appreciated that if it was my work.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry; double post.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

This is beautiful! Framed over a low window it would give you light but privicy. I think it would be perfect, only not sure if the sun would harm them. Then under a glass tray would be great.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

A Duchess set is a Large doily and then 2 smaller doilies in the same design, these can be crochet or done in needle point. I have quite a few of them both crochet and needle point that my Nanna, Mother and I have made. They are usually put onto a dressing table in the bedroom Not many people have dressiing tables now with ensuites being in vogue so and built ins and walk in waldrobes.i. What is a Duchess Set? I learn something on KP every day!!

This may be a great way to preserve what is left of an aging /damaged doily. I'm planning to make a table runner using old doilies.

Robin[/quote]


----------



## Prairie View (Dec 31, 2012)

I have in my possession a hand knitted doily a great aunt knitted for my grandparents when they married in 1901. Never, as long as I am breathing will anyone trash it, or throw it away.

The knitting pins are in my possession also. All handed down to me by my mother. 

Recently, a museum curator advised that I could place the doily on a velvet acid free covered board to preserve it. And thought that I should place my grandfather's picture taken when he was twenty one with a single curl on his forehead. A picture of my grandmother taken on her sixteenth birthday wearing a blue velvet high collared dress with hand embroidered silk daisies across the yoke area. As well as their wedding picture. Add spacers between the items and a glass and frame. All pictures are on porcelain. 

My fondest memories are the times I could spend a week, or so, with my grandparents in the summer. Grandpa and I would go fishing, pick watermelons out of his patch and other garden stuff. Pack the watermelons down into the cave to cool. And always a sip of homemade root beer before going to the house.

Grandma sat by the north window in the dining room hand piecing quilt blocks to make hand quilted quilts for family members. Wedding quilts as the grandchildren married and baby quilts when she heard one was on the way.

Grandma had a gorgeous fern plant near the window. Should any grandchild get to close to the fern grandma dealt a warning with a thump on the head with her thimble. No way would she allow anyone bruise her fern should they get to close.

When the grandchildren were old enough to handle a needle and thread she would give us her scraps to make doll quilts. Later quilts for our trousseau.

I cannot imagine our youth today ever having fond memories as I have. Always checking their cell phone. Texting their buddies, or playing the latest computer game. No verbal communication. 

I am happy I grew up when I did. Love my keepsakes and the fond memories


----------



## JennieG (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm lucky enough to have a daughter and daughter-in-law who think that "old stuff" is special. Our daughter, who lived out of state for 15 years and just recently moved back, told me that she saved every single card she got from us during that time through every move that she made. I know that even if the doilies, tablecloths, and bedspreads I made aren't her style, she will put them out just so she can pet them occasionally and say, "Mama made this." And the same with our daughter-in-law, if it's family it's special to her.
If one of them decided to make a collage out of the old pieces, I would be honored. Yes, the old pieces will end up in rough shape and maybe eventually thrown away, but that's why I'm making _lots_ of them lol But things that are put away just to keep them safe don't get the treatment they deserve.


----------



## Donnadncn (Nov 30, 2014)

I would never do this to my grandmothers, but for the ones you can buy in the shops there is a way to make them into bowls and vases using some type of ceramic glaze and firing them. Have seen the final product and they are beautiful!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> That is what I was thinking. The edges have been carefully folded over cardboard and taped. I personally wouldn't mind doing that and hanging it in my old fashioned bedroom, where it is usually dark, and put it in a frame with glass over it so it wouldn't get dusty. What a great idea!


My niece has several of the doilies that my mother made framed and hanging in her dining room. Carefully preserved behind glass for all to see.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I really don't see anything wrong with this. Doilies are generally not used under potted plants, vases perhaps but not plants.

As others have stated, second hand shops have supplies of these that were handmade by "someone". They simply are not as popular as they once were. What a fantastic way to display them in a new way.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I would make a wall hanging similar to that for my doilies. I have doilies on my end table, use them as place mats and to protect my table from bowls hot out of the microwave. I also use doilies between my pans and skillets to keep them from scratching. I have doilies on the backs and arms of my recliners. I even use doilies to line my dresser drawers.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, but would not cut them. Would leave uneven edges and make a tablecloth better to use them than keep in a drawer. Have dozens from my mother


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I do not believe I have ever paid more than a dollar for any given doilie at any thrift store or estate sale. I do know some are very, very old.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> Since most of us do not use doilies for their intended use anymore I think it is a wonderful way to display family heirlooms. Better than sitting in a drawer where no one can appreciate them.


And apart from not being appreciated, they might even get destroyed by silver fish, or something similar. I think I would prefer my work to be displayed in that way, rather than not displayed, or even thrown out!

I have some Japanese kimonos that my father brought back from Japan, after he had been stationed there at the end of WWII, I will be using them in different ways,in different projects; so that they are used, and not just hidden away and possibly eventually thrown out, because they are not wanted


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

mattie cat said:


> I am not sure these were cut up it looks like maybe the doilies are overlapping in more of a collage fashion.


That's what it looks like to me - it's really quite beautiful


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

farmkiti said:


> I think it's pretty. The only thing I wouldn't want to see is: I wouldn't want them cut in any way, or glued, or dyed. I would want them to stay their natural color, and be displayed under glass or something like that, in such a way that they are preserved safely. I think the person who did that piece of art was trying to honor the maker(s) and I would appreciated that if it was my work.


I completely agree - they are priceless heirlooms and someone will appreciate them


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

JennieG said:


> I'm lucky enough to have a daughter and daughter-in-law who think that "old stuff" is special. Our daughter, who lived out of state for 15 years and just recently moved back, told me that she saved every single card she got from us during that time through every move that she made. I know that even if the doilies, tablecloths, and bedspreads I made aren't her style, she will put them out just so she can pet them occasionally and say, "Mama made this." And the same with our daughter-in-law, if it's family it's special to her....


My DD is the same. She keeps everything I ever made her and has the repaired knee rug made by my mother that she remembers from when she was a baby... She kept every pair of socks I made her when she was young, worn out and with holes... I'll hand on to her, the few pieces of handmade family lace and linen. She uses the beautiful Hardanger dressing table scarves for their intended purpose, which my mother made and gave her. It is nice that some of the younger ones appreciate 'old stuff'...


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Better keepin them around to appreciate the workmanship, like a precious work of art, than sending them to the dump or letting them moulder in a damp cellar.

I have several beautiful doilies I seldom use, and still, I rescue some from yard sales. I have bought some that were mounted on black craft paper,and have thought of framing them for my sewing room, but they really are too beautiful to hide away for my eyes only, so I occasionally bring them out for my crafty friends to appreciate and to take if they choose. It hurts to think of all that beautiful work being hidden away. I have seen some turned into Christmas tree angels, lamp shades (which I love), and would love to see new ideas.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I once went to a garage sale at a home in Akron, Ohio where an older lady had passed away, and whoever had the house was selling off her things (relative/non-relative?). I didn't have much to spend, but I saw an old doily that I could tell was knitted from the center out. Never having seen one before, I asked the price, and nearly died when they told me 5 cents!!! (For those not familiar with U.S. currency, that's 1/20th of a dollar, and--I think--an insult to the person who made it). I quickly purchased the little piece, and carried it for years in my knitting bag. I showed it to a boss I worked for who had come from Germany, and loved knitting doilies. Like me, she was shocked at the price, but was even more shocked by the piece itself because it was square!!! She had knitted several round doilies, but couldn't imagine how the piece was made square when started from the center. Sometimes it's amazing what a nickel will get you!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Prairie View said:


> I have in my possession a hand knitted doily a great aunt knitted for my grandparents when they married in 1901. Never, as long as I am breathing will anyone trash it, or throw it away.
> 
> The knitting pins are in my possession also. All handed down to me by my mother.
> 
> ...


I love your memory and I am glad I grew up when I did and have my own beautiful memories.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't make doilies but I would never do this to the ones I have been given. Now the ones I see in thrift stores that are dis colored or slight damaged, I would use like this. I like giving things a new life.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Prairie View: my great niece made her first quilt at age 7. She recently moved back to the area and she will be working on her second (her original design) right after the holidays. Her twin brother likes carpentry and helps me build raised garden boxes, they and their younger sister help their grandmother garden. The girls make rather than buy their own greeting cards and all the kids make at least some of the gifts they give. There are still kids who aren't addicted to electronics and will have great memories of their own to pass on. I'll admit they aren't common but they are out there.


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi, I am opposed to them being cut up and glued unless its a safe glue but I would prefer them being tacked onto a mount and framed. In fact this has given me an idea for displaying the doilies and victorian crocheted gloves I inherited as a work of art as they truly are anyway. I will have to keep them away from sunlight. They give me so much pleasure when I take them out of their light-safe, acid free box so I would love to display them in a way that does not damage them either.


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

I think that is a beautiful thing to do with them


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

hjd: Check with a local museum on where to get acid-free mounting material and UV-filtering glass for the frame. I have seen similar presentations, and they're not only lovely, they're the only way to keep the items safe and viewable.


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks SqidgeWA It will be worth the extra dosh for the UV glass.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I have my Grandmother Jessie's doilies on display on my knick-knack shelves all over the house. My grandmother's favorite pattern was the pineapple. I also have some from my husband's Grandmother. Her's were doilies that covered chair arms & the back of chairs. I treasure these doilies. I also have old embroidered table clothes that my girlfriend's mother-in-law made. Love all these treasures.
DotS
\


----------



## dheida (Oct 8, 2011)

This particular way of mounting is not my style. But I've made doilies and had then framed on a velvet background as wall art.


----------

